# 搞



## xiaolijie

「看上去」和「看起來」 (and also 「看样子」) are all roughly similar in meaning but predictably, there are cases where only one works and not the others. And oolongtea is right, their meanings should not be based solely on the presence (or literal interpretation) of 看.

By the way, does *鬧* in  這事看起來還會鬧下去  means *搞* ?


Edit: This thread is an offshoot of the following:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2278308&p=11439425#post11439425


----------



## oolongtea777

Yes, 鬧 has the meaning of 搞. But if I have to point out any differences, I would say 鬧 means to cause chaotic situations, which could involve more than one or two or even more people. 搞 doesn't provide that sense. And if you use 搞 instead of 鬧, it would sound a bit unnatural to me.

I hope this helped!


----------



## softserve

I am of the impression that the word 搞 is more commonly used in China than in Taiwan. But when this word is used in rare occassions in Taiwan, it usually has a bad connotation. Mmm...搞 is a word that i will never use in my speech.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

softserve said:


> I am of the impression that the word 搞 is more commonly used in China than in Taiwan. But when this word is used in rare occassions in Taiwan, it usually has a bad connotation. Mmm...搞 is a word that i will never use in my speech.



很有趣！有人跟我說過要避免此詞，但你真的毫無會說嗎？「搞怪」，「把事情搞得很亂」兩個你都沒用過喔？ 我知道「弄得很亂」大概比較常用，不過好像有聽見過不少台灣人用「搞得很亂」。


----------



## softserve

我一般來說會避開，盡量不去使用『搞』這個字。可能在我潛意識裡已經認定這個字比較負面，所以我平常是幾乎完全不用這個字，我不太記得上一次用到這個字是什麼時候了  我會說事情被弄(instead of 搞)的一團糟，桌子被弄的好亂，這事情弄/讓(instead of 搞)的我好煩。但是我不會用搞這個字呢。

台灣人還是有人會說『搞怪』，到底是誰在『搞鬼』。但是就像我說的一般負面的意思會比較多一點摟。


viajero_canjeado said:


> 很有趣！有人跟我說過要避免此詞，但你真的毫無會說嗎？「搞怪」，「把事情搞得很亂」兩個你都沒用過喔？ 我知道「弄得很亂」大概比較常用，不過好像聽見過不少台灣人用「搞得很亂」。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

softserve said:


> 我一般來說會避開，盡量不去使用『搞』這個字。可能在我潛意識裡已經認定這個字比較負面，所以我平常是幾乎完全不用這個字，我不太記得上一次用到這個字是什麼時候了  我會說事情被弄(instead of 搞)的一團糟，桌子被弄的好亂，這事情弄/讓(instead of 搞)的我好煩。但是我不會用搞這個字呢。
> 
> 台灣人還是有人會說『搞怪』，到底是誰在『搞鬼』。但是就像我說的一般負面的意思會比較多一點摟。



安內唷。謝謝你的解釋。或許要說「搞得很亂」時，前提就是情況已經很負面的，因此才能說吧。


----------



## softserve

例句：最近發生好多事情，和爸媽吵架，工作不順利，女朋友又吵著要和我分手，搞的我心情好亂

『搞』之所以會給人一種負面的感覺主要是因為，搞這個字的其中一個意思是 have intercourse with，所以慢慢的在比較受高等教育階層的人之間，這個字用的比較少一點。至於年輕人之間的口語，還是不少有聽到他們說『搞什麼阿!』(類似英文裡的wtf!)的情況。



viajero_canjeado said:


> 安內唷。謝謝你的解釋。或許要說「搞得很亂」時，前提就是情況已經很負面的，因此才能說吧。


----------



## oolongtea777

對啊，台灣人也常會用到「搞」這個字，只不過要看情況，對長輩或不熟的人說「搞什麼」會被認為沒禮貌。
但很多時候「搞」也不一定帶有負面意思，像「他很搞笑」通常就只是指「他很好笑」。


----------



## softserve

嗯，一時忘了有些台灣人和大陸人還會用『搞笑』這個詞。但是我還是會選擇說，這個人滿風趣 或 幽默 或 好玩。『搞笑』對我來說，聽起來還是不太好聽。


----------



## oolongtea777

嗯嗯，平常的措辭也是反映一個人的格性，避免使用較強烈的字眼也是一種禮貌。


----------



## SuperXW

对北方人来说，句中的"*闹*"完全可以用"*折腾*"替换~
而"*搞*"字则未必负面，因为正式报道也常说"*搞好*……"


----------



## Elly0223

搞：

意思： 做，弄，干，办： 搞好，搞通，搞鬼，搞小动作 



闹：
1. 不安静： 闹市。热闹。 

2. 搅扰： 闹心。闹腾。

3. 戏耍，耍笑：戏闹。闹洞房。 

4. 发生（疾病或灾害）：闹病。闹事。闹水灾。 

5. 发泄，发作： 闹气。闹情绪。 

6. 生机勃勃，旺盛，声势浩大，热火朝天地搞：红杏枝头春意闹。闹元宵。



闹偏重于不安静
1. 这人太闹了。（太能闹腾，太吵了，太活泼了）
1. 这人太搞了。 （太搞怪，搞笑）


1.他搞得我心神不宁
1.他闹得我心神不宁(程度要比上一句重些)


大多数时候它们有各自固定的用法，不能混用。“闹腾“不能说为 ”搞腾“。 ”搞好“不能说为”闹好“。

most of the time, we use these 2 words only in speaking


----------



## xiaolijie

SuperXW said:


> 而"*搞*"字则未必负面，因为正式报道也常说"*搞好*……"


我同意！"*搞好*……" 这个用法很常见，我觉得很正常。在台湾也是一样吧？


----------



## softserve

搞好?...我身邊的人會說『弄好了嗎』或是『做好了嗎』或是『完成了嗎』
在台灣沒有印象有聽人說過『搞好』


xiaolijie said:


> 我同意！"*搞好*……" 这个用法很常见，我觉得很正常。在台湾也是一样吧？


----------



## xiaolijie

> 在台灣沒有印象有聽人說過『搞好』


不一定是那种『搞好』吧，而通常是句子里的一部分。例如：
决心把学习搞好。
热爱学生是搞好教育工作的前提。
应该和邻居搞好关系


----------



## serious008

如楼上所言，“搞好关系”在台湾该如何说呢？“弄好关系”？“做好关系”？都不太合适哎。。


----------



## Ghabi

可以說「打好關係」。至於「把學習搞好」、「搞好教育工作」這種話，不是每個人會說。


----------



## BODYholic

serious008 said:


> 如楼上所言，“搞好关系”在台湾该如何说呢？“弄好关系”？“做好关系”？都不太合适哎。。


有这么难吗？ "促进邻里关系"不就得了。

"搞好关系” 一般都听得懂也会常用。只是在官方媒体或正式场合，应该没人会这么说。


----------



## BODYholic

softserve said:


> 搞好?...我身邊的人會說『*弄好了嗎*』或是『*做好了嗎*』或是『*完成了嗎*』
> 在台灣沒有印象有聽人說過『搞好』



在这种情境下，如果非得用“搞”。我们这里都会说“搞定”。


----------



## Ghabi

「搞」還可作obtain/get解，譬如說「聽說這本字典很好用，我也要搞一本」，台灣和新加坡應該沒有這樣的說法吧？


----------



## 南島君

Ghabi said:


> 「搞」還可作obtain/get解，譬如說「聽說這本字典很好用，我也要搞一本」，台灣和新加坡應該沒有這樣的說法吧？


其實是有一部分人使用，剛才 "googled" 確認了。

不過感覺上（感覺最不可靠）「搞」確實是一部分臺灣人避免使用的。說個實例吧：
 認識一名在臺灣居住了超過半個世紀的退役老兵，來自潮州。兩岸開放沒多久，老先生囘潮州拜訪親人，to my surprise, 
老先生說他一聽見親戚開口説話，滿口的家鄉土話，就對他說：以後到臺灣拜訪，千萬不要對人說「搞什麽」、「搞什麽」的，臺灣人不那樣説話。他覺得那樣説話很「俗」。
我印象尤其深刻，一名來自大陸、在臺灣居住了超過半個世紀的老先生，有這樣的語言評價。爲什麽？
爲什麽「搞」的功能在臺灣是如此萎縮、退化？我也説不定。很值得省思。

lc


----------



## BODYholic

Ghabi said:


> 「搞」還可作obtain/get解，譬如說「聽說這本字典很好用，我也要搞一本」，台灣和新加坡應該沒有這樣的說法吧？


稍微琢磨了一下。我想我们应该也有类似的用法。但一般都是为了取代“弄”吧。
比如说，“这份限量发行的漫画，你是怎么弄来的？” -> “你是怎么搞来了这份限量版漫画？”. 感觉这样的说法，我们这里还是蛮罕见的。


----------



## Ghabi

謝謝你們的資料！


南島君 said:


> 爲什麽「搞」的功能在臺灣是如此萎縮、退化？我也説不定。很值得省思。


可能不是「退化」，而只是沒有這種新發展？gao3一向也可作中性的「做/幹/弄」解嗎？還只是近數十年的新發展？台灣不用gao3，又會否是受閩語的影響呢？


----------



## 南島君

Ghabi said:


> (恕刪)...台灣不用gao3，又會否是受閩語的影響呢？


我也想過這可能。印象中（印象也不可靠）不怎麽說。我的閩語很破，來人呀，誰來回答？
其他問題得再琢磨一番。


----------



## Youngfun

好像有些情况“搞”不能用别的词代替吧？
比如，他是搞医的，他是搞艺术的，他是搞经济的。
或者：
搞的很尴尬


----------



## verastar

Youngfun said:


> 好像有些情况“搞”不能用别的词代替吧？
> 比如，他是搞医的，他是搞艺术的，他是搞经济的。
> 或者：
> 搞的很尴尬


嗯，第一种好像比较难代替，这里“搞”应该是指从事某个专业或者学习某个专业、当然可以用“他是从事艺术行业的”来代替，但是日常的口语里显得有点过于文绉绉和麻烦。
至于“搞得很尴尬”，我认为可以用“弄得很尴尬”来替代。
一般生活里我并不怎么常用“搞”这个字眼，除非是特定的某些词，比如“搞笑”“搞怪”。我个人感觉这个字确实有一点点不够斯文。
个人意见啦。


----------



## softserve

Ghabi said:


> 「搞」還可作obtain/get解，譬如說「聽說這本字典很好用，我也要搞一本」，台灣和新加坡應該沒有這樣的說法吧？


台灣比較口語的方式也會使用『弄』來代替『搞』這個意思。
譬如說，有位朋友跟你大力的推薦電影『那些年，我們一起追的女孩』有多好看。你這時後就可以跟他說，弄一片來看看吧。。


----------

